# Sticky  RESOURCE: Loss/Grieving



## TruSeeker777

http://www.gospelcom.net/rbc/ds/cb921/

http://www.grieving.org/


----------



## Lyndia

Has anyone here taken care of a dying parent at home? My dad passed away about 3 yrs ago, from congestive heart failure and cancer of the kidney. He wanted to die at home, so we called in hospice to help us. It was better than the nursing home, but I still have so many issues that still haunt me. I wish I could talk to someone who has had a similar experience.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer

I lost my mother when i was 15. For years she was sick, and i was at such a fragile confusing age as it was. Losing somebody is never easy, especially when i lost four people in domino effect. God bless you, and your loss!


----------



## zebralady

Well four people in my family are very sick and coming towards the end of their time. I'm terrified of the heartache.


----------



## katatoniaxx7

I lost my grandma a couple years ago...one the hardest things I ever been through.


----------



## adreana

ok so no one ever really goes on this lol a
my mom got murdered 7 months ago she was the only person I ever had I miss her so much I wish she was here still I need her by my side we used to fight all the time I was so mean to her I wish I could just tell her how beautiful she is and how mch I love her


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I lost a two loved ones who passed away at home and one away from home.


----------



## JeanniesRiver

My daughter and her son are suffering from a dreadful disease which I passed on to them. It is not contagious but a blood disorder. I have no idea how long my daughter has. I am okay. Strange how it went from me to them. Keeping the wold at bay.........

I am preparing myself. I know she is also. Such a waste. So unfair. What is fair in life? Don't tell me there is a purpose in all this. I do believe in God. I pray often. I ask why. I've stopped lately. I just give them all my love.

Evey day is a gift. Remember that.


----------



## SisterGoldenHair

God bless every one of you. Well, here's my last 3 years. My mother-in-law, then my father-in-law, my dad, then my mom. It's been hard.


----------



## shygirl14

Hello Everyone, it's been a while since I have been on here. My Father passed away last year, and it's been hell since then. Fighting over the house, no one getting along, and feels like I can't move on from grieving over my Dad because of all this.


----------



## meandernorth

shygirl14 said:


> Hello Everyone, it's been a while since I have been on here. My Father passed away last year, and it's been hell since then. Fighting over the house, no one getting along, and feels like I can't move on from grieving over my Dad because of all this.


I'm sorry about your Father. My Dad passed away recently and I can understand much of what you're going through.


----------



## odetoanoddity

Both my partner and grandmother passed away over two years ago now. I've come to that stage where it's easier to accept, but I also accept that I *will* have moments where I *will* cry and miss them terribly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shygirl14

Here I am again. Sadly nothing has changed since I last posted. We are going back to probate court in a week and it's going to be 2yrs since my Father have passed. No one is talking and I am not looking forward to court, only because of all the anger and hatred towards each other.

How am I suppose to move on with all this chaos.

Anyone else relate?

Shy


----------

